# Word Print dialog box very slow to open



## simmiepam (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been searching for help with this forever.

Since installing Vista (and only then) my Word documents take forever to display the print window.

Before installing Vista, all was fine.

However, all other applications (i.e., Excel, Access, Adobe Acrobat, Publisher, etc) show the dialog box IMMEDIATELY when I request it to print.

Again, only Microsoft Word (Word 2003 with Microsoft Office Professional)takes more than 1 minute to show the print display box.

Any help for me?


----------

